# Bristol Audax 27th March



## User482 (3 Feb 2011)

Organised by LVIS. 100 and 200km distances: lvis

They've made this great animation


----------



## Philip Whiteman (4 Feb 2011)

Possibly the most ridiculous yet funny audax advertisment I have ever seen.

.....and yes I have entered.


----------



## vorsprung (4 Feb 2011)

User482 said:


> Organised by LVIS. 100 and 200km distances: lvis
> 
> They've made this great animation



"make a movie like this now" no thanks


----------



## the snail (4 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, entered the 100k. See you there (I'll be the one at the back on the black ridgeback). Not looking forward to climing Dundry though


----------



## User482 (4 Feb 2011)

Dundry is pretty steep, but the descent's fun!


----------

